
Show HN: Zsh plugin for lightning-fast jumping to matches - seletskiy
https://github.com/seletskiy/zsh-fuzzy-search-and-edit
======
seletskiy
You probably seen Tag
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11891269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11891269)),
recently discussed on HN.

I believe that approach is highly ineffective, because you need to find match
number using eyes in the output of the ag and then type that match.

Proposed solution eliminates superfluous step, instantly opening editor as
soon as match is found and selected.

